# Black hair with red highlights, how to refreshen???



## aish (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi guys

I have black hair with red streaks in them and noticed that the red started fading away. 

I don't wanna spend to much money at the salon, so I was thinking is there any product I can use to refreshen/color the red streaks?

I think I have to go with a semi permanent color or toner right?
Because I don't want the black hair be colored.

Any brands u can recommend?

Thnx for ur help


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 16, 2009)

special effects
nuclear red is nice
blood red is also nice. its a deeper shade.
both last quite long


----------



## User38 (Apr 16, 2009)

look at the Feria line for color highlites.. there are several shades of reds which come with everything including the applicator brushes.. good luck


----------



## witch (Apr 18, 2009)

oooh, feria stinks to high heaven though.  almost killed me the last time i used it.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 19, 2009)

I had my hair the same colour a few years back, it's annoying when the red fades. I used the semi-permanant crazy colours, they work very well even though they can be a bit messy to use. Being semi-permanant they won't damage your hair and will save you money until your next salon visit.

La Riche Directions or Crazy Colour they were orginally known by.  LaRiche Hair Cosmetics 

Manic Panic is another brand which is similar. Manic Panic Hair Dye


----------



## clslvr6spd (Apr 20, 2009)

Pravana makes a great red in their vivids line. You will not need developer, goes straight on.
It's a true red though, like fire truck red!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree, I HATED Feria hair color. After one or two washes my black haircolor had faded completely.

Special Effects and RAW Hair color has reds you can apply to your highlights. John Freida also has a glaze for red hair to brighten up color.

Red is the toughest color to keep up with. It's a pain because the color runs easier than any other color out there.


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 28, 2009)

YouTube - Making hair colour last

In this video i talk about how i refresh my red hair without re colouring it


----------

